# Norwegian: skål



## Kajeetah

Hi!
It's me again with my translation of the series _Unge lovende_.

I have a whole scene which hasn't been translated into English, so I have to guess only with the help of Google translation (and yours of course!)

Can *skål* mean something else than a kitchen bowl? Can it be a toilet bowl too? Or slang for something?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bokfinken

It's used for toasting, like _cheers!_ (In French : santé, tchin-tchin.)


----------



## Kajeetah

Thanks! 
It's a scene where two girls are having a shower after a weird party. Strange...


----------



## winenous

It can also be other things shaped like a flat bowl, and is not strictly limited to the kitchen, e.g. a saucer for cup. (I believe the toasting use of skål refers to an old style of drinking vessel.)

Seeing your last post... it could also be a bra cup.


----------



## Bokfinken

What else are they saying?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kajeetah said:


> Hi!
> It's me again with my translation of the series _Unge lovende_.
> 
> I have a whole scene which hasn't been translated into English, so I have to guess only with the help of Google translation (and yours of course!)
> 
> Can *skål* mean something else than a kitchen bowl? Can it be a toilet bowl too? Or slang for something?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Yes, a toilet bowl too.


----------



## Kajeetah

I don't know if that helps, there must be missing parts of the dialogue.

ELISE: Nei nå...
KATINKA: Faen det er kaldt! Hvorfor er det... vatten...Ja, presis... skål...
E: Jeg vil å! Var det dårlig gjort å la Mark være igjen i rommet?
K: Det er altså helt... han hadde det coming. Altså han for förtjänade så jævlig. Ja, bra!
E: Det stinker så... Æsj!
K: Det är jätte svårt.
E: Har du ikke lagt merke til det før?
K: Ja, men... Jätte mycket hår.

This is after an "after" in a hotel room where there was a crazy girl who started pissing on a table.


----------



## raumar

Well, "skål" does not seem to be a part of a coherent sentence, if this is a correct transcript. It looks like an exclamation, and if so, this is the most plausible explanation:


Bokfinken said:


> It's used for toasting, like _cheers!_ (In French : santé, tchin-tchin.)



What goes on in this scene, besides having a shower? Are the girls drinking something? And why does Katinka mention water just before she says "skål" - is it just the water in the shower, or is some other kind of water involved in this scene?

According to your transcript, Katinka speaks Swedish -- or some kind of mix between Swedish and Norwegian. But "skål" means the same in Swedish and Norwegian, so that should not matter.


----------



## Kajeetah

Thanks!
We don't see them in the scene, we just hear them. This is all from the point of view of the third flatmate, who's been woken up.
I think they're just having a shower. No time to serve drinks between the time they open the door and the time thay have the water running. They're having trouble adjusting the water heat, I think. I'll just make up some dialogue about the shower. The important thing is that they get on well and are being noisy. 
And yes Katinka is Swedish.


----------

